# DON'T DO IT / Cheap heat press



## bbode (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Forum Friends.

I'm writing this to say, "*listen to what everyone says, and don’t buy a cheap heat press*." I had heard so many people say this on this forum, but I thought I'd *still* try and save a buck. I purchased a cheap no name 15x15 clam shell heat press on Ebay for $225. It arrived 2 nights ago. 

In less than 24 hours, and no more than 15 applications, the mechanical arm unit has already broken. When I try and unclamp it, it gets stuck. It only pops up when it wants to. In a production environment this would completely ruin everything. 

Secondly, this supposed new machine, has broken internal electrical components. The plastic box that holds the circuits etc. has been broken off. I'm guessing in transit to my house.

I'm hoping the person I purchased this from on Ebay will be ethical and allow me to return this, but there are no guarantees.

So take it from me, save a little more and get a reputable brand heat press.

Bryan Bode


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

bbode hi what was the name of the preson you got it from and can you post pick this will help others if they know who you got it from thanks


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

sorry you had problems but shouldnt the title really be "dont buy the same heatpress i did?" there are plenty of happy people with "cheap" presses, people just need to know the ones to avoid.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

soory to hear that. I think david is on to something we should have a sticky somewhere with post of bad sellers from ebay. that might save us time and money.


----------



## bbode (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I don't feel comfortable giving out the sellers name as I am going to give him a chance to be honest and fully refund my money.

I will however attach a couple images of the heat press I purchased. 

bode


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Sounds similar to this one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t36141.html, which I think went well for the buyer.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

now thats very interesting, when i bought one on ebay thats the exact one i was initially sent, it never pressed properly and it turned out the platten had gone on the wonk in transit, i exchanged it for the one below and its been great, its the older model that black one was supposed to be an upgrade of.


----------



## bbode (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm glad the new one has worked out for you. I ended up buying a new Mighty Porta 11x15 today. 

Who have you guys bought your screen prints through. I am very close to ordering some from First-Edition. I've read that their transfers might be a little more difficult to learn to use than others, but they have wonderful costumer service, and that's super important to me.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Have you read this thread? - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## bbode (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, it was a great article that Rodney did. I had a similar experience with the transfers the first time I tried, however being that it was the first time I ever tried any type of tranfer, I'd say that would have to be a consideration.

Who do you like?




prometheus said:


> Have you read this thread? - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

What's a price range for a good heat press, that will give professional results?

$400 and up?


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

I got mine for $470 from Coastal Business Supplies, it was a geo knight swing away. 

I've had it for over a year and it works great. 

its best to buy from a reputable company you can trust. 


Lore


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

We got a HIX S650D auto release and it kicks! Of course it was around $1,200 with shipping.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

prometheus said:


> Sounds similar to this one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t36141.html, which I think went well for the buyer.


 
Similar perhaps, but absolutely NOT the same press. 

Here's a pic of the press I purchased


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

if you paid using Paypal . . you should file a claim asap, cuz the seller for that item is now -- Not a registered user --- although, he only might be suspended for a period of 14 days.. due to his star rating falling below the 4.5 average . . .
the sellers website is listed in the feedback he gave his buyers, don't know if that will help . .


Diane
;o)




bbode said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I don't feel comfortable giving out the sellers name as I am going to give him a chance to be honest and fully refund my money.
> 
> ...


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Eeeek, sorry you had such trouble. That should be a warning to the rest of us to be cautious. There are trustworthy sellers out there, it's just a matter of finding them.


----------

